# **Cooterville Mud Rides- Southern Mudd Junkies**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest ride video from Cooterville Mud Rides this past weekend! Enjoy everyone!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DudV78pL0lo


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice vid as always man!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looked like the park was in perfect shape, great vid!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys and Filthy that it was. We got a good bit of rain last weekend before the ride.


----------

